# Blueberry stuck SG



## bman (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello I've had a batch of blueberry going for a over a month now and I have a stuck reading of SG 1.012. Is it safe to move on to clearing? I was going to add some benonite to aid clearing but I didn't know if I'm able to do that now. I stared out at 1.076 and racked it after it got below 1.026 per recipe. So I'm here at SG 1.012 for about 3-4 weeks now.


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 10, 2017)

bman said:


> Hello I've had a batch of blueberry going for a over a month now and I have a stuck reading of SG 1.012. Is it safe to move on to clearing? I was going to add some benonite to aid clearing but I didn't know if I'm able to do that now. I stared out at 1.076 and racked it after it got below 1.026 per recipe. So I'm here at SG 1.012 for about 3-4 weeks now.



Id probly try and get it going with ec1118 to see if you can start up the fermentation again, lots of sugar still in there, if it wont start up again id stabilize and move to clearing and see how it tastes, we made a blueberry wine this year and its my wifes favorite wine of the year.

Id rehydrate some ec1118 in a 1 liter pyrex measuring cup with 50-100ml 40-43c water and 1/2 tsp of sugar, wait 30 min and then start adding the must to the measuring cup 1/2 cup at a time every 30 min to see if u can get the yeast really going, after 2 cups if the yeast os really happy pitch it in. Not sure why your fermentation stopped but mine went from 1.080-1.020 in 4 days then 1.020-.990 in the another 4 days in the secondary. Depending on the blueberries your ph or acid levels may have been out, ill have to check my journal but i think i had to add over 10 tsp of citric acid to my must.


----------



## bman (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok thanks I didn't know if it would harm it to pitch yeast again. I had to use yeast 2 times to just get it started in the beginning. Still think I'd be safe to use it for a third time?


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 10, 2017)

bman said:


> Ok thanks I didn't know if it would harm it to pitch yeast again. I had to use yeast 2 times to just get it started in the beginning. Still think I'd be safe to use it for a third time?



If it were my wine id definitly try pitching yeast again, dont just sprinkle it in though because very doubtful that will work at this point. Do as i posted above. Just curious why u needed to pitch yeast twice the first time though. Maybe u didnt wait long enough for the first yeast to work? Did u kmeta and wait 24 hours before pitching yeast the first time? If so how much kmeta did you use? Did you follow a recipe? Add any acid? Pectic enzyme? What kind of yeast are you using? Did you hydrate it or sprinkle it in? Did you use any yeast nutrient or energizer?


----------



## bman (Sep 10, 2017)

This is what I used. 
12lbs blueberries
10 lbs of sugar
7tsp acid blend
2 and 1/2 tsp pectic 
2 and 1/2 tsp energizer 
5 crushed campden tablets
1/4 tsp tannin
After letting sit for 24 hours in the bag I added the yeast and used lalvin rc 212. After 4 days there was no sign of fermantaion. I then added 3 tsp nutrient and sprinkled ec 1118 yeast. After 10 days I then racked it since it was reading 1.026 then after 13 more days I checked and it was at 1.012 then after 3-4 weeks it's still at 1.012


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 10, 2017)

bman said:


> This is what I used.
> 12lbs blueberries
> 10 lbs of sugar
> 7tsp acid blend
> ...



I use powered kmeta so im not sure how much kmeta is in a capten tablet but 5 tablets seems like alot, i imagine thats why your rc212 didnt take off.


----------



## bman (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok I think I'm going to rehydrate some 1118 and do as you said to see if it starts to take off. I already have it in a carboy should I put it back in the fermentor?


----------



## Smok1 (Sep 10, 2017)

I probly would, put back in the bucket, stir it up real good try and get some oxygen going in there to help the yeast out and watch it for the next couple days


----------



## bman (Sep 10, 2017)

Ok thanks for the pointers I appreciate it. I'll repost the results


----------



## Stressbaby (Sep 10, 2017)

Blueberry tends to stick. 

I don't know that you HAVE to put it back in the bucket so long as you have some head space. I assume this is a 5 gallon batch. Most important thing in my opinion is to get a good starter going. Google it to find instructions if you don't know how. Here's one link.


----------

